# Rimless tank on the big island



## eco (Jul 6, 2012)

Looking for a rimless tank, ADA or similar. I have a 29gal I'm not using that I can trade. Also have SS CRS with ferns and mosses I can throw in too! If anyone on the big island have a 20gal rimless lets talk stories, I promise you'll get double what it's worth!


----------



## eco (Jul 6, 2012)

Anyone?


----------

